# silver extraction



## golddie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am planning to start silver extraction business part time from waste photographic hypo solution.

This book was recommended

Recovering Silver from Photographic Materials
(Paperback, 1979)

Author: Eastman Kodak Company
-----------
It is expensive, is there something similar but free

---------
On this site
http://www.pneac.org/virtualflexoplant/PageInfo.asp?ID=20&F=1
The different methods are explained

If I was to recover by using this method
Electolytic Recovery 
would I have to 


Pass the liquid from a bucket to also have
Metallic Replacement 

I have a lot of questions This is just a few of them
So far I feel very fortunate to have found this site.
If I can start making some kind of an income fro this I woul
be even more fortunate
Thanks


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 12, 2009)

This is not intended to be a discouraging post---but give some serious thought to the diminishing silver photographic market before you make a decision to supplement your income that way. Digital photography is spilling over to even the health care industries now, so the use of silver is on a serious decline. Unless you have already established a ready source, you may be wasting your time. 

Recovering and processing silver from any of the photographic industries would be a fun and interesting hobby, just don't count on making money, especially at first, when you're in the learning curve and trying to establish a working system and rhythm. Even if you enjoy success, it could take years before it was profitable. 

I know refining can go from a hobby to a full time job. Mine did----but it takes a long time. I had a good and reliable income, so I looked upon my refining as nothing more than a distraction from my work. I was literally forced to refine full time. Not everyone will be so fortunate. 

Harold


----------



## golddie (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Harold!
Thanks for you help.
I do not have companies ready to give me this kind of contract work
I agree with you that everything is going digital
The reason I got encouraged is because I was at a bullion dealer a few times and there were people bring kilos 
of silver from this kind of stuff
But like you said there is already a lot of people doing this and I should concentrate on other ways to make money

For example I was thinking of doing refining in a downtown building in a big city.
I learned that you cant dump the discarded solution into the plumbing
Also if it takes a few days to refine gold and you cant place this solution in a vault.
There is risk of theft

I do not have work and what do you suggest I do
Thanks


----------



## qst42know (Jun 12, 2009)

If you want to corrode your vault shut permanently you can keep it in one. :lol: 

I can picture bad things happening if you keep your solutions in your vault. I don't think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 13, 2009)

golddie said:


> There is risk of theft


That there is! I was burglarized more than once, but they never were successful in stealing anything of value until we moved to Washington. A local junkie ripped us off when we left town to deal with the estate of a deceased friend. Susan, my wife of almost 32 years, lost almost all of her gold jewelry, as did I. Lots of memories gone forever. The cops know who did it, but didn't catch him with any of the goods. He admitted to being on our property---helping them "find the buried dynamite" I have. :roll: 



> I do not have work and what do you suggest I do


Very sorry to hear that. You are not alone, it appears. 

It would be foolish for me to give you suggestions, not knowing your qualifications. I would encourage you to pursue the refining of precious metals, which can be profitable. If you live where such services could be of advantage, learn to refine properly, and treat customers with respect and honesty, it can work, and very well. 

I do not recommend the above if you have a fear of acids, or are slip-shod in your work habits. 

Sorry I'm not more help.

Harold


----------



## golddie (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Harold
Thanks for those encouraging words


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Golddie:

Harold has told you a good advice...but if you want to get into the silver photographic bussines then...WELCOME!!!!!!!!.

First,read "The J Series" from Eastman Kodak that I have posted here,free for all,all the time.

Digital Photoraphy has killed silver in film...but digital pictures are impresed in ...common photographic paper which contains silver!!!!!... but there is less silver then some years ago.So,if you are looking for silver then you have got to look for it in the new places.Have you heard about urban silver mines?..well,you can find many tons of silver in batteries,mirrors,used films,relays,electronics,car junkies,old ores...and so for

Some of these processes have been posted by me,please,look for them here in the Forum.We are here to help you.Good luck.

Regards

Manuel


----------



## golddie (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Juan Manuel Arcos Frank
Thanks for your reply.

I looked up the subject of urban mines on google
I was such an environmentalist that if I can do something from this concept it will be like a dream

Hi have this file from Kodak that i downloaded from their site.
If you can give me the link to that I would appreciate it


J210ENG


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 15, 2009)

Golddie:

I forgot the link but the names of the posts are "All about silver button cells" and " A new process for silver film recovery"..anyway,just write my name in "authors" and you will see all my posts...they are so few.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## golddie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Juan Manuel Arcos Frank
Thanks for your help
I was able to fin that link
If only we didn't have shortage of time.
How am I going to read all this stuff.
Hopefully I will sort things out
Thanks again


----------

